# Joints



## Steve The Wolf Man (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone out there help me I have been asked two questions that I find myself unable to answer.

1,What is a Lip Cut on carcassing?

2, What is a Sprocket Piece and it's purpose

Cheers


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry Steve, Can't help you with answers to your questions, but I'm sure somebody on the forum will set you right. I have a guess on the first one, but could be wrong. The second one has me baffled. Meanwhile, welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Where do you live? Are these local terminologies? Never heard either term, nor have I ever read them anywhere before.


----------

